# BOV for a gear head



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*BOV for a gear head !

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cumm...8377377?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item27ca564aa1*


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

That is an interesting find, even if the price seems a bit high, all of the hard work has been done, except for changing the front gears (or swapping in a diff)


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I put a 4BT 3.9L Cummins in my F250. Did the swap in two days, start to finish. Gets 25+ mpg. Nothing electrical on the engine.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Yall sure are handy.I could use about 10 of around here.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Probably not a bad deal. The 6BT is well regarded and popular for swaps. Still needs a solid axle swap on the front and maybe a swap on the rear to a full float 14 bolt with disc brakes...if it has the semi float instead of the FF. Otherwise just convert to discs on the rear and swap the front.

I was going to drop a 350(305 from the factory, junk motors even when new) in my '84 K5 blazer, but after some reading I think a Cummins 4BT is a better choice. Now I gotta start accumulating the parts. If anyone is interested in diesel conversions... http://www.4btswaps.com/forum/forum.php


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

zombieresponder said:


> Probably not a bad deal. The 6BT is well regarded and popular for swaps. Still needs a solid axle swap on the front and maybe a swap on the rear to a full float 14 bolt with disc brakes...if it has the semi float instead of the FF. Otherwise just convert to discs on the rear and swap the front.
> 
> I was going to drop a 350(305 from the factory, junk motors even when new) in my '84 K5 blazer, but after some reading I think a Cummins 4BT is a better choice. Now I gotta start accumulating the parts. If anyone is interested in diesel conversions... http://www.4btswaps.com/forum/forum.php


if you are going to make if into a pre '90 sub why not start with one,


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

A truck salvage yard in Texas has a few 4BT's if you are looking for one


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> if you are going to make if into a pre '90 sub why not start with one,


That's pretty much how I think too, but it is what it is. I would not want the weight of a 6bt on an IFS, and a solid axle is superior to IFS for anything I'm going to do offroad.



LincTex said:


> A truck salvage yard in Texas has a few 4BT's if you are looking for one


I haven't even started looking yet, but if you've got links, I'm interested. I've got a ton of upgrades to make on my Jeep first, and I need to do more research on the swap to find out everything I will need. The rest of the drivetrain will be replaced as well since the transmission is shot and the ten bolt axles aren't known for durability under hard use.


----------

